
The ‘infuriating’ saga of the Texas teen suspended after rescuing a classmate - salmonet
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/01/27/the-infuriating-saga-of-the-eighth-grader-suspended-after-rescuing-an-asthmatic-classmate/
======
TheBranca18
If one of the comments at the end of the article is to be believed, the author
left out a ton of possibly relevant information. The information includes the
type of school it is (a school for kids with disciplinary issues) and the girl
involved having a history of faking asthma attacks.

Regardless though of the information brought up, there's no reason to suspend
a student for this, so hopefully this wasn't the case.

~~~
secstate
Sigh. Shoddy reporting, and people who don't take responsibility for
themselves. The girl says she blacked out and then remembered someone picking
her up. Right.

How this became a national story, I'll never know. But I do know I've been in
situations with young adults who don't own their mistakes, or find ways to do
what they want to do, such that it seems like they had no other choice. You
look like a monster as a kid is "practically dying" while you know their
history and brutally selfish tactics.

------
muzz
Texas is a crazy place

~~~
whatok
Yeah, I'm absolutely sure this could never happen anywhere else besides Texas.

